# Some Fav Bugs (pic heavy)



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2015)

I was doing some organizing and making sets so I thought I'd share some of my favs.  These are my favourite macro bugs from this summer 

I love the iridescence in the wings on these ones.



IMG_3188_1-1 by Judi, on Flickr

Woke this little guy up before the sun reached him.



IMG_2912-1 by Judi, on Flickr


This one was tucked in the undergrowth, I like the filtered light.



IMG_0856-1 by Judi, on Flickr


Gotta love a grinning grasshopper!



IMG_0557-1 by Judi, on Flickr


Nice camo colouring with the goldenrod.



IMG_0282_1-1 by Judi, on Flickr


Sometimes I'm just tickled when I see their face, this guy looks so... surprised I can see him? lol



IMG_4840-1 by Judi, on Flickr


Was plesantly surprised that this guy sat still for me! 



IMG_9814-1 by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2015)

You are a busy lady and thankfully, I/we get to enjoy some of it.

Nice set!  5 & 7 for the win


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2015)

Aw thanks Jaca!  I'm kinda all over the place huh? lol  As my dear Hubby says, "nothing and nobody is safe with you around", I can't tell you how many "Squirrel!"  "Oooooo shiny... (wanders away)" moments I have each and every day, I like your choice of "busy" though, sounds less..... 

Squirrel!...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2015)

Great set Judi... I NEVER have any luck with this sort of photography!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks John  Bunnies are good at bug stalking, they don't expect it! lol


----------



## Redtech (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome pics!  The grasshopper one gave me the willies though.


----------



## baturn (Sep 11, 2015)

Great set! And yup #5 is the one. If a person wanted a giant bug hanging on their wall..... Well I said if.


----------

